# one mare due to foal. COLT! born 24/9/12 :)



## cassie (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi Everyone






I would like to introduce you all to a very special mare that has just come to my property to have her foal.

She is owned by Renee of Anyssa Park and is leased out to Karen of Lai Lai miniatures, if you have been checking in on Renee's thread on here you will see that she has had a VERY rough time to start her foaling season, her first two foals have contracted Rotavirus and so her property is under quarantine and she had to get the rest of her mares out... Classic (the mare who has come to me) was at Renee's property but on the far side away from the foaling stables, we don't think that she has been in contact with the virus but just want to be safe.

So Karen brought Classic down to me yesterday and she will stay with me probably the next 3-6 months... just depending how the foal goes.

she is the sweetest mare, and already neighs to me when she see's me.

This will be a very special foal as it will be Karen's last foal as River her stallion has been gelded.

here is the lovely Classic. In foal to River, SC Caspers Lord of the Dance.





X 


I have taken pictures of her from this morning and at lunch will upload them onto here for you.

I think she has just started bagging up, as her udder seems a little more filled then yesterday, she is a very sneaky mare and doesn't bag up completely but Karen did tell me that she will run white milk the day/night before foaling and she fills about 1/2-3/4 before foaling (glad I still have my PH strips from Penny lol)

Just waiting on marestare to get back to me to set up the cameras and then you will see her.

Thank you so much to everyone who watches/ checks in on this beautiful girl

Cassie


----------



## Wings (Aug 26, 2012)

She's such a nice mare! I had to sit on my hands when I saw she was for sale recently


----------



## cassie (Aug 26, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I see possible spots in our future here! She looks like a varnish appaloosa and a pretty one at that?
> 
> When is she due Cassie?


isn't she precious!



yeah very possible spots!





she could foal anytime from now... though the vet thinks she won't foal till 25th Sept... lol she was running with the stallion





given the fact that she has just started with the udder I would think next 3 weeks... but we shall see, I want to keep a close eye on her as she is a sneaky one and I don't want anything to go wrong for Karen!

haha Bree oh really? lol. I'm glad you like her



Renee's mare's are always gorgeous!

will be home for lunch soon, and will put the pics up from this morning...


----------



## cassie (Aug 27, 2012)

pics from this morning... sorry only udder pics... her tummy isnt doing anything much yet but karen said last foal she had she didnt really get a V so a sneaky mare all over lol... not much happening but I think its a small increase compared to last night...


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 27, 2012)

What a lovely mare Cassie - you must be so excited (and a little nervous!) to have her with you to foal. How many foals has she had in the past? From those udder pics it looks as though she is on the count down for you.

Cant wait for the marestare - good luck!!


----------



## Wings (Aug 27, 2012)

That's her page on Renee's website http://www.anyssapark.com/site/index.cfm?display=107512 2 of her foals are there as well


----------



## cassie (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks Bree





Classic was following Dad around this evening when he came into the paddocks to say hi to the horses LOL she is such a love bug!

haha yes Anna, very excited and Nervous!

she was yawning a bit just before I fed her... but I so the foal moving a lot in her stomach so she was prob just feeling a bit of pressure from that


----------



## Jade10 (Aug 27, 2012)

She is stunning! Good luck



cannot wait to see her baby


----------



## countrymini (Aug 27, 2012)

oh goodie, another one! thanks cassie


----------



## lexischase (Aug 27, 2012)

Classic is beautiful Cassie! Cant wait to meet her little one



I will be praying all goes smoothly!


----------



## cassie (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone





she is so gorgeous





not much change in her this morning, though she has done lots of mushy poops over night... but I don't know if thats just from change of place change of feed....? or if it means she is cleaning out... :/ lol I'm guessing the first as she hasn't increased her udder over night... and baby is still riding high in her tummy... will let you all know when marestare is set up


----------



## a mini dream come true (Aug 27, 2012)

*She is a beauty Cassie.* Karen is so fortunate to have you close enough and willing to help. Will be watching and praying for a safe foaling.


----------



## cassie (Aug 27, 2012)

a mini dream come true said:


> *She is a beauty Cassie.* Karen is so fortunate to have you close enough and willing to help. Will be watching and praying for a safe foaling.


Hazel!!!  glad you could Stop by



how are you? How are your gorgeous minis?!

Thank you she is a lovely mare, I'm just so glad I could help





Thanks oh n you just reminded me to

Pay marestare so I can get it up n running hehe thanks


----------



## Lena1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hello everyone, Gee is been a long while since Ive checked in here. I hope you are all well and enjoying all your fur kids.

First of a all I'd like thank Cassie and her family again for helping us out with Classic. Its not easy for us to not be foaling her out (we know she's in great hands though). But with the risks involved with letting her have bub at the Stud are just too risky





I couldnt think of a better place for her to be right now. Cassie is one of the most loving, caring and commited young ladies Ive ever had the pleasure of meeting. She is showering my girl with so much love and attention



she probably wont want to return home lol.

Id also like to thankyou all in advance for your Mare Staring eyes.

Thanks again Cassie....we love you beautiful girl xxxx


----------



## cassie (Aug 29, 2012)

Lena1 said:


> Hello everyone, Gee is been a long while since Ive checked in here. I hope you are all well and enjoying all your fur kids.
> 
> First of a all I'd like thank Cassie and her family again for helping us out with Classic. Its not easy for us to not be foaling her out (we know she's in great hands though). But with the risks involved with letting her have bub at the Stud are just too risky
> 
> ...


oh Karen thank you!

Love you too! and I'm so grateful that you thought of me to foal out your beautiful girl!

haha yes I have been spoiling her.... lol just a little bit



she is such a hard mare to NOT spoil LOL she follows me round and nickers to me all the time gorgeous girl!

I just hope that I can do the best job with foaling her out





guess what?! http://www.marestare...?alias=classick my camera is up!!! woohoo!





I don't have it running tonight as she isn't in the stables yet of a night time... but I was so happy I had to tell you all





I'm hoping to either fix my second camera or get a new one... Smartie knocked it off when he was in the stable one day....



brat! lol but I do have my original camera which is in the stable... so hoping to be able to get her up tomorrow





Thanks for anyone who watches Karen's gorgeous girl!

oh and here are some pics from tonight... (just so you all know she is a ,mare who puts everything into her foal... but she has gorgeous foals so we will excuse her for that... so anyway she is just a little skinny... but be assured she is getting plenty of feed and care



)

she also sheds out in patches lol, silly girl!


----------



## cassie (Aug 29, 2012)

hey Diane, I LOVE your new profile pic! Spotty is soo gorgeous! what a fantastic shot of him!

not much change again this morning... she is just happy getting settled which is fine with me





I let Suzie in with her this morning and let them into the backyard... Classic was doing a little squealing and Suzie ran to me saying "I don't like this new friend!" but now their best buddies munching on the grass funny things these mares! lol, poor Penny wanted to be involved as well, but I don't know how Finn would go and I don't really want to leave him by himself, I'm such a sook LOL.


----------



## cassie (Aug 30, 2012)

poor Classic must have been feeling a bit of pressure this afternoon... she rolled then sat up and rubbed her bum and udder on the ground for ages then got up went to the gate and just pushed and pushed and pushed against the gate... luckily I had locked it :/ thinking I might put her in the stable tonight with Suzie in the paddock next to her... just so she gets used to it...


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 30, 2012)

Putting her in the stable would be a good idea Cassie - gives her time to build up her immunity to any 'bugs' before she foals - it takes around a month for mares to build up full immunity to a 'new place' so their foals are born with natural 'protection' already in their systems, so Classic and her baby should be fine by the time she foals.


----------



## Lena1 (Aug 30, 2012)

WOW Diane, Spotty certainly is a beautiful boy





Thank you for sharing your experience with Rotorvirus. Such a horrid thing for new bubs to have to endure.

Renee has now turned a corner with the 2 little guys (alot of exhausting hours put in by her). She is now able to grab a full night sleep



Poor little Gator (the 1st born on the farm for the season) really had it bad too





Cassie, that bag is moving in the right direction WOOOHOOOOO!!! but I still think another 2 weeks or so. Ill chat to you tomorrow beautiful girl xxxxx

Cheers

Karen


----------



## cassie (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks Anna



she has had access to the stable n can come n go as she chooses but tonight I locked her up as her bag was a big fuller again n teats pointing straight down... She also had a fairly good v happening... I'm hoping though that she will hold off for a bit n do as her mummy says n wait two weeks





Having trouble with getting the camera up :/ heading to bed now... But will check my emails during the night in case heather emails me back...

Hope you have a great time in tamworth Karen!  you guys deserve a break n a rest!!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 30, 2012)

Classic's udder is back down this morning and V is gone...




phew... camera is up and running, it was actually working last night but I didn't realise LOL going to set up the outdoor camera after taking Jonny to school...


----------



## cassie (Aug 30, 2012)

ran out of time to post the pics sorry, not much happening anyway... but Classic is up on camera and is doing some MAJOR butt rubbs!!! lol poor thing! she was cranky at me this morning too...


----------



## cassie (Aug 30, 2012)

I can't believe how much she is rolling today! and rubbing on things! just rolled again and then rubbed her bum on the ground... got up... oh wait yawning! hmmm, maybe I should head home n check on her... she has just gone off the screen... I so hope she doesn't plan on foaling tonight... its end of month and I have to work late!!! :/

ok I see her again... stay on screen Classic please! I have so much work to do!! lol/ mares!!


----------



## countrymini (Aug 31, 2012)

Cassie, you're the best minder ever. I'm seriously considering putting my mares on marestare JUST so you can keep an eye on them for me lol. Hope she holds off till tomorrow for you...


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 31, 2012)

Cassie, I think I missed your new marestare 'address', be a darling and repeat it for me.


----------



## cassie (Aug 31, 2012)

oh yeah sure sorry Anna,

here it is... http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=classick

the stable seems smaller because I had to change the resolution but I'm going to have a play tomorrow and see if I can get it to show the whole stable... cos at the moment she can hide a little and we don't want that LOL she is much more settled tonight which is fantastic... we have a storm coming through and I am currently at our other store... will be heading back to Ebenezer in the next 20 min but i will be going to youth group so I won't be able to watch... any issues at all please just call me





thanks everyone





naw Hayley, I'll definitley watch your girls for you!! makes foaling out so much easier with marestare, I don't think I could do it without marestare from now on


----------



## cassie (Aug 31, 2012)

yep she has quietened down alot tonight



I dnt think she is ready to foal yet as mummy Karen is in tamworth n we cant have her missing the big event...

all was fine n quiet when i just checked on her, will be waking up several times but unless i see something concerning i wnt go out...

if you need to contact me at all you can use the low or the high alert... will keep barn alarm up just in case but i think we should be fine





night all hope you all have a lovely day/ night thanks xx


----------



## weerunner (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi CAssie, 5 am your time and she is just standing quietly. Nice to have someone to watch as all mine are done for the year.


----------



## Wings (Aug 31, 2012)

Do you reckon some mares go out of their way to avoid the cam?


----------



## cassie (Aug 31, 2012)

cam will be down while i play with it a bit... will update everyone later thanks, she sure had me going last night :/


----------



## cassie (Aug 31, 2012)

ok I have worked out what I think is a better angle for the indoor cam... have to go out and fix the outdoor cam now as its on an angle LOL

about 11pm last night Classic all the sudden started doing a lot of chewing... leg shifting and circling, and glances back at her tummy then she started looking for a place to lie down, got down and then jumped straight back up again... . lots of shifting n glances back... searching for a place to lie down, but didn't then was quiet.... then started doing it again about 10min later... but didn't lie down then went quiet... and did it quite a few times that I saw during the night... so I am watching her like a hawk today!!


----------



## cassie (Sep 1, 2012)

what do you girls think of the new camera angle? the gate is the right bottom corner

yeah today was quite weird given its the first day of spring WOOHOO!!! LOL hot cold, cloud sunny LOL oh well, it was a lovely painting day



and Jonny (my lil bro) and I finished painting half our fence  and then my friend came over and gave me a lesson on Smartie, he was such a good boy!!  if the weather is good I might ride him again tomorrow


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 1, 2012)

Sorry but it is not working for me right now - was earlier in the day? Probably my laptop being 'funny' - or could it be that you are changing it from stable to paddock Cassie? Will try it later!


----------



## cassie (Sep 2, 2012)

took some this morning will load them up for you... she had us going again last night several times... flemhing and pacing and biting her tummy and yawning... her milk vein is more noticable this morning, and her udder is a little bigger though at the moment her teats are pointing in, yesterday they were straight down LOL she is definitley loosening up behind baby is just making her her sooo uncomfortable poor mumma.

Thanks for watching



I'll be keeping an eye on her from work again...


----------



## countrymini (Sep 2, 2012)

so exciting, can't wait!


----------



## cassie (Sep 2, 2012)

of course she is quiet as today, and even had a little nap in the shade! after I stayed up half the night!! grrr LOL will upload the pics at lunch


----------



## lexischase (Sep 2, 2012)

I always seem to have issues viewing her on camera... Right now its just a black screen, hmmmmm.. Cant wait to see new photos


----------



## cassie (Sep 2, 2012)

hmm sorry you can't see it Lexi.... do you have a mac? I don't think it works on macs... :/

ok pics frpom this morning... not very good ones as she wasn't being very photogenic but they are ok...







and Suzie just cos I love her so much!


----------



## cassie (Sep 3, 2012)

oh and sorry about her hooves... farrier is coming tomorrow





and look who was being cute at the piano stool this morning hehe


----------



## countrymini (Sep 3, 2012)

how cute is your puppy


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh thanks for the pics Cassie - love the one of your gorgeous Cav!


----------



## cassie (Sep 3, 2012)

no worries



Casper thought it was really clever as he jumped up on there himself LOL cutie!

Classic has more of a V look to her tonight and her teats are starting to fill just a little, but no milk deposits yet that Karen says she will definitley have right before foaling so we should be safe... but knowing miss Classic, I'm sure she will test us a few times again tonight LOL

she is very uncomfy already tonight...


----------



## Wings (Sep 3, 2012)

She's such a lovely old darling.


----------



## JAX (Sep 3, 2012)

lexischase said:


> I always seem to have issues viewing her on camera... Right now its just a black screen, hmmmmm.. Cant wait to see new photos


When I bring up the cam it does this to me sometimes. Right about the time I am ready to give up the black screen goes away and you get to see the cam. Sometimes its pretty quick and other times seems to take forever!


----------



## cassie (Sep 3, 2012)

yes it doees take a while n I am not sure why sorry will email heather in the morning... classic down sternal,,, not normal for her i am hoping she is just resting... :/


----------



## cassie (Sep 3, 2012)

your right Diane she is carrying quite high for a broodmare, when the vet did the scan he said baby was sitting pretty much in her rib cage poor thing no wonder she is uncomfy! LOL I think she has dropped some over night, oh and when the vet did the scan he thought the baby had about 2-3 weeks left... hence the september 25th due date...

she is alot more elongated this morning then I have seen her... but her udder seems to have pretty much disapeared... :/

farrier is coming today so I'm just glad that she will get her feet trimmed poor thing...

oh she is 34.5" tall... so not a huge mare, but she is a taller mare... I'll ask Karen how big she has gotten with previous foals...

oh and I should tell you (without putting to much info in) she was a little skinny when she came to me... so I'm not sure if that could have something to do with it? :/ or it could be just the way she carries


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 3, 2012)

Dont know why, but I thought this was her first foal! Therefore I have to agree with you Diane - where is her large brood mare tummy (wish my girls looked as trim as her after a foal or two! LOL!!) But of course she could just keep developing an udder steadily and then suddenly 'drop' in her tummy at the last minute. Or she could just be carrying a small foal and little 'fluid'??? Glad your farrier is coming Cassie, I'm sure she will be a bit more comfortable after a trim.

Keep the pictures coming please.


----------



## cassie (Sep 3, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> What kind of a feeding schedule is she on, Cassie? I really believe she could use *quite* a bit more weight -- if she's not to be "brought down" after foaling this little one. She doesn't look to have much in the way of reserve -- especially if she produces a little "colt" -- who will certainly run her about a bit!
> 
> She's such a pretty girl. I think I'd be putting lots of feed to her and let her be grazing grass or hay constantly! Hope everything goes well for her! I'm still thinking an October foal! HA! I guess we'll have to wait and see!


I really hope she doesn't have an October foal! I want to take Suzie to the AMPS state show in the middle of October, but if Classic hasn't had her foal I can't just in case she does have rotavirus and Suzie then carries it... you know?

really hoping for a mid to late september foal... the 18/19th is good as the 18th is my mum's birthday and 19th is Karen's birthday.

Anna, Diane I will PM you with regards to her weight... believe me when I say I am building up her feed and weight.


----------



## cassie (Sep 4, 2012)

thinking she may have dropped just a little more tonight... what do you guys think??






yesterday


tonight

baby is obviously not in position... but...I think it is sitting lower...?


----------



## countrymini (Sep 4, 2012)

Her belly probably looks closer to the ground coz you've just had her feet trimmed....



No but seriously she does look a slightly bit bigger to me, but I'm far from expert.


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 4, 2012)

She does look a little lower Cassie, but that might be that she has now relaxed in her new home - plus the extra 'goodies' she is getting!


----------



## lexischase (Sep 4, 2012)

Yes I am on a mac.... Wish I could watch! She definitely looks a bit lower in that last photo but geez my Summer looks much bigger and we still have no clue whats going on! Lol go figure! Cant wait to see what this pretty girl pops out!


----------



## cassie (Sep 4, 2012)

haha some mares carry different to others Lexi, this girl is quite old... at 21 years of age... so.

Felt the foal move again this morning, have felt it for a little while lol poor little thing I reckon must be starting to run out of room in there... a week ago it was moving around so much I could see it on camera now I have to look and feel to feel a small kick or turn poor baby!


----------



## countrymini (Sep 4, 2012)

naw... poor little girl


----------



## cassie (Sep 4, 2012)

HAHAHA anyone watching my camera at the moment? my horses are going crazy from the wind!! LOL while Classic just calmly eats her grqass wondering what they are all going on about LOL funny things! you can see Finn and Penny at the side fence funny kids!


----------



## cassie (Sep 5, 2012)

if your watching and thinking that Classic has shrunk and changed colour LOL your not seeing things... I let Suzie in when I took her rugs off as they both looked like they wanted to do some grooming... and now Suzie is hogging the camera LOL brat! Classic has been hiding in the shade of the stables all afternoon, its quite warm here today


----------



## Wings (Sep 5, 2012)

Argh sounds like you're sharing our wind, isn't it horrid!


----------



## cassie (Sep 5, 2012)

Yes it is :/ I really wish it would rain!!!

Has anyone here been watching once upon a time? Just watched the next three episodes tonight at a friends place the wolves eyes are haunting me n the dolls yuck!

Classics udder felt a bit fuller tonight.... Just as long as she waits tillagter Friday night I'll be happy...


----------



## cassie (Sep 5, 2012)

I think Classic did a little shopping overnight...

from two days ago... today





two days ago.... today


----------



## cassie (Sep 5, 2012)

ok maybe there isn't as much as I thought... I can definitley feel a difference LOL :/

haha Diane I saw her having a rest in the middle of her stable, what a good girl





Once upon a time, has just finished on tv here, but I didn't get a chance to watch it, so my friends and I have been watching a few episodes every wednesday night



we watched 5-7 last night no. 7 was sooooo sad!! I won't spoil it for ppl who have yet to watch it... but Diane you might know what I'm saying when the witch squeezes his heart?!!!!




:CryBaby


----------



## cassie (Sep 5, 2012)

AHHHHH!!!!!




I hated that part!!



he was one of my fave characters!!

and the dolls?! yuck! lol so when is season 2 meant to start for you guys?

what do you think of her udder? there isn't really as much change as I thought is there...


----------



## countrymini (Sep 5, 2012)

I reckon they look a bit bigger


----------



## cassie (Sep 5, 2012)

thanks Hayley





well farrier came yippee! and did Classic's feet



she feels much better now



poor mumma girl! Finn got his back feet trimmed and Suzie got a 'show trim' hehehe. Smartie got an all round tidy up and penny



well she didn't need anything as she is a good girl and likes to help me save money hehe.

Farrier worked out price by saying he did 3 1/2 horses



:rofl


----------



## cassie (Sep 6, 2012)

camera will be off this afternoon so I can give the computer a break


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 6, 2012)

3 and 1/2 - that is so funny Cassie LOL!! So glad he turned up though - bet sweet Classic feels more comfortable now.


----------



## cassie (Sep 6, 2012)

yeah, she was having a little run around



so thats nice





udder has gone down a bit this afternoon, so a little more of a wait which is good



got the new supplement for her today so hopefully that will help





she is back on camera now


----------



## Wings (Sep 6, 2012)

I love that show Cassie!

Rumplestiltskin is awesome, I keep threatening to use that as a foal name


----------



## cassie (Sep 7, 2012)

haha that would be an awesome name!! LOL isn't it awesome!!! 

ok Classic is in the stables, after a horrible day, was so very windy!

she was being a tease again and this morning we all thought it very likely that she would foal... while her udder hasn't done much she was uncharacterstically (if thats a word LOL) depressed and cranky and didn't want to walk... she was VERY loose behind (and still is) and was a deep pink slightly red down the bottom (gone more pale pink again tonight)

but no foal which is good! phew!!

I am about to go to youth group... tonight we are going to an indoor sports centre but its 40 minutes away!!!!



I dnt think she will foal on me... but in case you see anything suspicious... please ring mum or dad's mobiles... mum 0429915550 or Dad 0427943849 I will be home around 10:30pm will check on her then... (need to put international stuff in front of that...)

thanks everyone, have a lovely evening/ morning.


----------



## Wings (Sep 7, 2012)

I think we're sharing weather Cassie... let's hope it goes away SOON!


----------



## cassie (Sep 7, 2012)

Haha hope it has calmed down for you as it has somewhat for us



still breezy but nothing to before update on classic she has more in her udder then she did at dinner



I thunk she is getting close  will be putting straw down maybe tomorrow will just see how her bag is tomorrow night... Thanks everyone for watching I know life is he hectic


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 7, 2012)

Approx 1.40am and she's hoovering quietly. Just had a good session of itching herself!


----------



## cassie (Sep 7, 2012)

pics from this morning... udder has increased a little more



baby is in a better position as classic is definitley morecomfy this morning


----------



## cassie (Sep 8, 2012)

Classic's bag is a little bigger again then at dinner





she is still only pink inside and has firm poops, so I'm not thinking it will be tonight... but could be soon



very exciting. if you see anything or cant see anything at all lol please either text or call





thank you to everyone who watches for me, will be setting my alarm quite a few times tonight to keep an eye on her.

Cassie


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 8, 2012)

You are right Cassie, she is looking a lot more comfortable, bless her. Still looks as though she has a bit more time to go yet before we see what she's cooking.


----------



## countrymini (Sep 8, 2012)

hey Cassie, how did your night go? just checked your cam then and Classic looks like she's just sleeping. I was wondering tho, what do I do if I see something happening and you'r not there. Do i just press that 'low alert' button?


----------



## cassie (Sep 8, 2012)

my night was good



Classic's night was a bit eventful LOL I think baby must have been moving lots... another very uncomfortable night for her... the girls thought she was in first stage labor! udder more increased again this morning





hahaha Classic just dragged her feed bowl off the side of the camera LOL oh dear! guess I better go back out and fix it in a minute LOL what a brat!

Hayley, my number is 0409750076 (thats for us aussie girls) then the first number on the camera is my number with the international code





yes you can hit low alert, if your worried or think she could be close to foaling... or high alert if she is foaling



if you wanted to be notified when she starts foaling keep this screen up http://www.marestare.com/barnalarm/# they will hit high alert when she is foaling so the moderators can film the birth its so awesome





uploading new pics now... remember that she is a mare who doesn't bag up fully before foaling... if this was Suzie's bag I would say we would have another week or two at least as Suzie is very text book (such a good mumma girl!) but Classic who should have been named Tease likes to keep us guessing LOL


----------



## Jade10 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hows she going this morning, any more changes?


----------



## cassie (Sep 10, 2012)

oh my! LOL what a night! I was at church and got a msg to say she was down n looked to be in labour and sure enough she was down and really uncomfortable... so I threw some straw down and she had semi mushy poops... the girls on marestare and FB kept a good eye on her for me, but wasnt able to sleep mucch last night... she was up and down all night very uncomfortable rolling, butt rubbing tummy glares ears pinned.... we thought for sure there would be a baby this morning... but nothing LOL



I'm quite exhausted today so when I finish work I'm going to grab a nap, but she is progressing baby has dropped some more (Renee said she is a mare who carries high with all her bubbies) and she isn't as wide. so we are ready for a baby any time...

the sooner the better LOL she has been teasing us alot the last few nights but last night was the worst! extra eyes would be appreciated to see what she does tonight...





thanks


----------



## Wings (Sep 10, 2012)

I've decided it is less the arrival of a foal that makes us feel great but the sudden ability to have a full night's sleep





I'm glad I don't have Beauty up on marestare, the amount of "I'm foaling!" mood swings she goes through I wouldn't have slept for a month by now!


----------



## cassie (Sep 10, 2012)

haha yeah I bet! Classic is having so many of these teasing us nights I reckon the night she foals she will be quiet as and no one will think she is doing anything and she will pop that baby out!


----------



## Wings (Sep 10, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## cassie (Sep 10, 2012)

I thought I would quickly share some pics with you girls,

not going to stay on sorry as I'm battling a really bad headache but I had to show you, we think she has dropped 

comparison shot is from lunch time today!


----------



## countrymini (Sep 10, 2012)

Looking good! Hope you feel better soon, headaches are the worst!


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 10, 2012)

Getting closer!!





Sorry about your headache - hope it improves very soon.


----------



## cassie (Sep 10, 2012)

just had a really good sleep now im ready for her to foal so cmon classic, she was just down n uncomfy got backup n yawbubg n standing weight shifting ears pinned.....


----------



## countrymini (Sep 10, 2012)

Cant get onto your mare stare link today, its saying 'stream not found'

Hope everything is going well this morning


----------



## cassie (Sep 10, 2012)

sorry hehe, was playing with the outdoor cameras



still haven't got it how I like but lunch time I'll have another play... udder is even bigger this morning! I would say its 3/4 full



mayb 2/3... see how she is tonight...


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 11, 2012)

Sounds as though she's getting closer Cassie!


----------



## cassie (Sep 11, 2012)

yeah another day closer... I'm really hoping she foals before saturday or after saturday... as we have two engagement parties on Saturday night!!!



scary stuff! might need to get one of our workers on call



he lives just down the road...


----------



## Wings (Sep 11, 2012)

They just LOVE bringing it in close to a busy day.... I bet Beauty waits for a show weekend for me



:rofl


----------



## cassie (Sep 11, 2012)

colour calculator for Classic and River



hopefully with some spots in the mix!!

16.67% -Smoky Black

16.67% -Buckskin

16.67% -Black

16.67% -Bay

16.67% -Palomino

16.67% -Chestnut

hehe,

no foal this morning but calf number 3 arrived early this morning



another gorgeous red/brown baby, we are sure getting some lovely calves so far this season! its little head is just darling!  need to go stalk it with the camera I think





Classic's udder is bigger this morning, though lopsided poor thing.


----------



## countrymini (Sep 11, 2012)

I love all those colours, how good is the range haha


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 12, 2012)

Sorry Cassie, but having waited for 10 minutes I still cant get the cam up this morning! Dont know why it takes so long to connect a lot of the time? Hope all is well with Classic - sounds as though things are cooking nicely for our expected baby!


----------



## cassie (Sep 12, 2012)

sorry Anna, you should be able to get it up now... I was setting up the stable cam at that time





udder is filled nicely and is now at her normal foaling size, and baby is sitting really low and V tonight



so heres hoping for baby tonight or tomorrow!!


----------



## countrymini (Sep 12, 2012)

aw go Classic!


----------



## phoebeq (Sep 12, 2012)

4:15AM...looking a little restless and lots of yawning.


----------



## phoebeq (Sep 12, 2012)

4:23am...seems to be resting peacefully


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 12, 2012)

Well she seems to have got through the night without any excitement - hope she foals for you before the weekend Cassie

Oh and yes, cam working perfectly now!!


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 13, 2012)

1.55am and she's standing quietly - looks as though she's listening to something outside, maybe Suz is close by?


----------



## Lena1 (Sep 14, 2012)

Classic is very ready and could foal at any time.

Extra eyes would be great for the next few hours.....thankyou evryone


----------



## countrymini (Sep 14, 2012)

Hope all goes well.


----------



## Wings (Sep 14, 2012)

Dang wish my internet was playing nicer so I could help watch :/ Fingers crossed though!


----------



## Lena1 (Sep 14, 2012)

thank you girls


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 14, 2012)

1.50am and all quiet - she keeps flicking her ears back as though having "tummy" thoughts!!

Good luck and fingers crossed for a smooth, safe foaling.


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 14, 2012)

Morning is here, so where is that new baby Miss Classic????


----------



## countrymini (Sep 14, 2012)

I know, just what I was thinking lol. She seems calmish again now.


----------



## phoebeq (Sep 17, 2012)

3:41AM...Low alert on cam. She is looking pretty agitated. Lots of belly biting.


----------



## phoebeq (Sep 17, 2012)

Dunno. It was there when I checked earlier. She was doing some serious pacing and belly biting though.


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 17, 2012)

Her feed bowl is in with her all night, and she hasn't been fed yet this morning. She does seem to get very stressed each morning when wating to be fed, which is not really good for her right now. Hope all is well with Cassie - I thought she was supposed to be home by now?


----------



## cassie (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi girls, sorry about not keeping you updated... been very busy here and with Classic teasing us nearly every night I'm exhausted! so much that yesterday morning, I slept through all my alarms and didn't wake up till 9:30am!!



I usually can't sleep in past 8am even if I try! poor Classic,



was meant to start work at 9am woops! mum totally understood though... thank goodness!

the low alert was on her, because she looked to be in first stage labour during the day... we now know that she was just VERY VERY itchy, which was causing her to act this way... but seriously thought I was going to have a foal during the day! hence the sleepless night then last morning LOL





we are now trying to sort out the issue behind why she is so itchy and I have got some QV wash which I'm going to wash her in, have a product called healthy hair care derma shampoo and conditioner on order which is meant to be fantastic so wil give that a go



just sprayed some lavender on her to see if that will help, we had a big storm yesterday



and I left Classic out in it, and she got a lovely massage and wash from the rain, her coat felt so much better when I brought her in,

so we are hoping that we will be able to get the itch sorted out before she foals.

her udder went down for a good 3 days or so, but has just started coming back up (thank goodness!) karen came over on the weekend and was really happy with how she was looking which is exciting

any other suggestions on how to relieve her itchiness would be appreciated, I posted on the main forum, but only one person commented which is a bit sad



was thinking it would be a topic many people would be able to help out about... but anyway

another day closer to Classic foaling I hope she goes soon. I'm exhausted!


----------



## Wings (Sep 18, 2012)

Really depends on the source of the itch.

If it's something like lice then you pretty much have to dive in with a lice killer and hope it clears up soon.

If it is fungul or bacteria related a medicated wash (huge fan of malaseb here!) can knock it out.

Dry skin then QV or an oil wash paired with a medicated wash can start to handle that but you also need to look at the diet.

Winter coat coming out, lots of grooming or clipping it out.

Hope that gives you some ideas!


----------



## cassie (Sep 19, 2012)

oh yes! why did I forget about malaseb! DUH!!! LOL thanks Bree! loved malaseb while at the vets... the shampoo I'm getting is antibacterial as well.

since being with me diet wise, she gets 1/2 scoop lucerne, 1/2 wheaten chaff, 1 scoop mitavite breeda, and lucerne hay available 24/7, she is on cell grow and gets carrot treats every now and then. we think she already had this when she came to me, is it safe to use a lice killer on a pregnant mare? and is it ok for me to use as a precaution as I don't know if she has lice or not... :/

I have been trying to groom her as much as possible, she likes scratches but doesn't really like the brush that much,


----------



## countrymini (Sep 19, 2012)

lol I saw her getting agitated the other day when she was on low alert and told phoebe to come and watch. After a while we realised nothing was happening. Shame about the itch, there's always something isnt there!


----------



## Wings (Sep 19, 2012)

Malaseb is the best



Just converted my agistor to it after it cleaned up his filly's rain scald in one treatment.

I'd check with a vet before using any lice treatment just to make sure it'll be foal/broodmare safe.


----------



## cassie (Sep 19, 2012)

ok thanks Bree



yeah Malaseb is the best!

I have just done three treatments using lavender, oragano, and melaleuca in a spray and her coat is looking soo much better! and she seems more settled, don't know if it will cure the itch but I'm hoping it is helping to soothe it, her coat sure is looking better from it


----------



## cassie (Sep 21, 2012)

the stupid camera has been stuffing up grrr I've been having to go out to the stable and turn it back on at least once a night if not (like last nite) 3 tmes!! grr so today I'm going to have a play at switching cords, cams etc... hoping to get it working better!

Classic's udder is finally starting to fill again! phew! thought it would never happen LOL


----------



## countrymini (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm surprised you can still open you eyelids anymore, you must be so tired you poor thing lol.

Hopefully it wont drag out too much longer!


----------



## cassie (Sep 22, 2012)

haha thanks



, I'm hoping we are on the home stretch now





yeah I'm pretty beggered tonight. its only 8pm and my eyes are already threatening to close so I think I will set my laptop up, and watch an episode of Once Upon A Time then head to bed... Bree and Diane I just watched the one on Ruby (lil red riding hood) WOW so did not expect that!!! was a fantastic episode can't believe it! hehe


----------



## cassie (Sep 24, 2012)

tonight Classic has cow patty poops, udder is bigger and guess what... WE HAVE WAX!!!! two small beads of wax won't be long now



woohoo!! come on Classic! so exciting illow:

bring on the baby!

oh Diane I just watched the Mad Hatter one!! WOW awesome episode! loved him!! LOL





yeah and the next Downton Abbey comes out in the UK today I think... wish it was coming out here!!!


----------



## countrymini (Sep 24, 2012)

yay, finally! Does wax mean labor within hours?


----------



## cassie (Sep 24, 2012)

down she goes!


----------



## cassie (Sep 24, 2012)

down up down up down up scratches LOL oh dear LOL

back down!


----------



## JAX (Sep 24, 2012)

Congrats on an adorable looking little foal!






I have seen attempts to nurse but doesnt look to me to be latching on, I hope it was acomplished earlier and I just missed it. Mama seems in some pain but not too too bad but just maybe making it harder for little one to have enough time to figure out the milk bar.


----------



## cassie (Sep 24, 2012)

hi guys, its a beautiful little colt



I think a pally



he has such long legs! and was a very easy textbook delivery






Classic was in a little pain, so Karen asked me to giver some meds which I have just done, he has had two really good drinks, the girls think he has done a poo, I didn't see it, but Classic has been tearing the bedding up a bit so it could be hidden.... if you see if straining or pooping please let me know, I'll give Classic a mash shortly n help the little guy onto the milk bar again



they are both resting atm



cute! oh and will give her some ivermectin too


----------



## phoebeq (Sep 24, 2012)

I missed it?!? Dangit! Well, now Robin needs to hurry up and pop...this is just not fair  LOL


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 24, 2012)

Many congratulations Cassie and WELL DONE CLASSIC!! What a gorgeous little boy!!



:ThumbUp

Of course I missed it - last tuned in to see you in there checking her udder Cassie (think around 8.30pm your time), then I had to leave. Logged straight back in just now and there he was, bouncing about and looking very cute in his little blue rug, bless him!

So glad all went well for Classic - give her a hug from me please.


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 24, 2012)

How are they doing this morning Cassie - cam is down for me right now, hope everything is ok?


----------



## countrymini (Sep 24, 2012)

ARRRGG!! the only night I go to bed early and it happens an hour later! lol Congratulations on the little man, can't wait to see him when the cam is working again.


----------



## Wings (Sep 24, 2012)

Congrats Cassie and Classic!!!

BUT... where are pics? It's been daylight for a few hours now


----------



## countrymini (Sep 24, 2012)

Thats exactly what I was thinking, and its not like you need sleep Cassie, c'mon


----------



## cassie (Sep 24, 2012)

hahaha sorry guys, about the cam, its not working for me, and I had to go down to work, will duck home in an hour to hopefully fix it up





we are thinking a Palomino



and man does he have some leg!!! will try get a pic up, its from my phone so really bad quality sorry




will load some better pics up for you all at lunch



.


----------



## Wings (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm timing you





And if there aren't new baby pics by the end of the day Thor and Loki will invade your thread


----------



## cassie (Sep 24, 2012)

hey I put a pic up? can't you see it? meanies!


----------



## cassie (Sep 24, 2012)

ok here are some pics for you all



your very lucky! Karen hasn't even seen these yet!! lol





I honestly don't know how that worked lol but it looks kinda cool LOL


----------



## targetsmom (Sep 24, 2012)

Congrats! and thanks for pics!


----------



## lexischase (Sep 24, 2012)

Congratulations Cassie! What a cute little man!!! Cant wait for more pics


----------



## Wings (Sep 24, 2012)

What a sweety!





Looks likemy boys will have to hold off on the invasion then


----------



## countrymini (Sep 24, 2012)

You were right about the legs Cassie, and looks like he doesn't know what to do about them yet lol.

Very cute, congratulations surrogate mother lol


----------



## Jade10 (Sep 24, 2012)

He is just adorable!!!


----------



## cassie (Sep 25, 2012)

thanks guys, he is a sweet little funny guy! I was giving him scritches before and he kept stepping out his front legs but not moving his back LOL by the end he was almost fully stretched out and couldn't figure out how to get standing properly again LOL


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 25, 2012)

Well with those long legs he will take a little time to get them organised (connected to his brain LOL!!) bless him.

Thanks for the pics Cassie - cant wait to see some new ones when you are able to turn him out. Hows Classic doing?


----------



## chandab (Sep 25, 2012)

Congrats! Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## cassie (Sep 26, 2012)

will upload some pics from his first day out after work






loving this little guy already! so cute!


----------



## countrymini (Sep 26, 2012)

oh goodie. How long are you allowed to keep him for?


----------



## cassie (Sep 27, 2012)

"hudson" is 4 days old today so if he is going to get the virus we will know in the next day or two... fingers crossed he is clean!

he is such a funny little guy! and is coming up to me for scratches now such a character!

his show name is "Lai Lai River's Final Salute" here are some pics of him from his first day out





I have more at home which I will put up later for you all


----------



## countrymini (Sep 27, 2012)

haha you must be having the best time, he is sooo cute! Hope he doesn't get sick


----------



## Wings (Sep 27, 2012)

Keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## lexischase (Sep 27, 2012)

He is adorable, and I really love his name! Hoping for the best


----------



## eagles ring farm (Sep 27, 2012)

Congrats Cassie on your adorable new guy


----------



## chandab (Sep 27, 2012)

cassie said:


> "hudson" is 4 days old today so if he is going to get the virus we will know in the next day or two... fingers crossed he is clean!
> 
> he is such a funny little guy! and is coming up to me for scratches now such a character!
> 
> ...


OMG! He's so cute. If he's pali, he's my favorite color, ever.


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 28, 2012)

Oh Cassie he's gorgeous!! Keeping my fingers crossed for him.


----------



## cassie (Sep 28, 2012)

thanks guys



well the first day is passed and all is well



they are most suceptible (sp) between 4-7 days old... Renee's two new little foals are also doing great! so here's hoping we don't EVER see it again!


----------



## cassie (Oct 2, 2012)

day 8 and Hudson is doing great! no signs of the virus and if he was going to get it, it would have been from day 4 to day 7 so phew! all safe





Diane to answer your question, they didn't vaccinate... as vet didn't think it necessary....

Classic is doing great and loves her baby, she is a little foal proud but is fine once she figures out that you aren't going to hurt her baby.

Hudson has found Finn and LOVES him!!!! LOL.

of course they aren't in together but Hudson nickers to him through the fence and loves it when Finn comes up to the fence line. so very cute! they are out 24/7 now



and Suzie will be going back in at night once I do a good disenfect of the stable...

thought I would let you know so I don't get in trouble LOL Suzie is going to another show on Sunday



will take my camera and hopefully get some good pics for you all


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 2, 2012)

Good luck for next Sunday Cassie -- and be sure you DONT FORGET that camera!!


----------



## cassie (Oct 3, 2012)

will get some new pics for you this afternoon





still hoping to get to the show with Suzie on Sunday, but my friend who would be taking me might not be going now



her horse is being really naughty atm, and getting his tongue over the bits, so they aren't sure if they will be able to take him



hoping they still will... I really want to take Suzie out!! LOL.

got some pics of Hudson with some little friends of ours (and Finn and Suzie



) so I will load those up this arvo as well for you





Suzie had the little girls on her back (I was holding them) but first time she has had someone on her back and she was a star! so good!! and Finn, well he was perfect! they were running around with him playing with his ball and he would run after them and play with them and when he had enough he would come and plonk himself down on my lap LOL (got pics of that too LOL) will show you all later





Hudson has been naughty atm!!! he is rearing up!!! whats the best way for me to stop him doing this? I have stopped sitting down when I play with him so he isn't taller then me when he rears up... but any advice? I dn't want him getting away with anything!


----------



## lexischase (Oct 3, 2012)

I can't wait for new photos!!

As for the rearing situation... Not to sure, I have never had to deal with something like that.


----------



## cassie (Oct 3, 2012)

haha me neither Lexi LOL doing my head in! I'm now realising what an awesome foal Finn was, sure he went through the kicking stage and a small biting stage but nothing like Hudson LOL. BRAT!!!!! I want to spend time with him but whenever he comes up to me he rears up on me or bites me



I'm half thinking I will ignore him for a bit and see if that helps :/ LOL


----------



## Wings (Oct 3, 2012)

Push him away, gently but firmly. At this stage I consider it more useful just to redirect the unwanted behaviour rather then punish it. Loki tried to kick us when he wanted a butt rub but he was very easily deterred when he realised it meant I'd push him away and remove his fun.

And yes more pics please!


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 4, 2012)

I agree with Bree Cassie, he is small enough for you to just push him away for the moment, but too young to be seriously corrected. Yes you were lucky with Finn, little Hudson is doing what he would be doing if he had another foal as a companion - just trying out different movements during playtime! I think a certain amount of leeway has to be allowed where a foal is minus a playmate.

Cant wait to see the promised pictures!


----------



## cassie (Oct 4, 2012)

uploadin pics soon





Karen said I can let Finn in with Hudson soon



so that will be exciting!  he will have a playmate then


----------



## cassie (Oct 4, 2012)

ok pics for you all <3


Hudson, met my friends little girls for the first time







kisses <3


he LOVES Finn!!


Penny loves him!!


----------



## countrymini (Oct 4, 2012)

aw little man. love the kissing photo


----------



## lexischase (Oct 4, 2012)

Adorable!!! Cassie did you name Hudson? I absolutely love the names Finnley and Hudson! Such unique names! I love names you don't usually hear.... I have to ask since I like these names SO much... Any ideas for a filly?!


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 4, 2012)

Oh the pictures are great Cassie - I too love the kissing one, so cute!


----------



## Wings (Oct 4, 2012)

Looks like he is coming along well!


----------



## cassie (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone



he is coming along really well







lexischase said:


> Adorable!!! Cassie did you name Hudson? I absolutely love the names Finnley and Hudson! Such unique names! I love names you don't usually hear.... I have to ask since I like these names SO much... Any ideas for a filly?!


Lexi, his owner chose the name Hudson but I really like it! suits him so well





hmmm filly names, well if Finn was a filly I was thinking of,

Alli, Abi (abigail) anything cute



I love the name Gabi for your little one! she is so pretty! (I'm really not that great at naming) lol Finn was going to be Max, but with thought Finn suited him better





I'm sure you will come up with a perfect name for your new little girl! <3


----------



## cassie (Oct 9, 2012)

not sure yet... depends on what karen wants



I'm happy to keep them here, for a while longer





though he is NAUGHTY! l have been slowly getting him better, he doesn't rear up on me as much now but he sure likes to bite!!! =( naughty little man!


----------



## cassie (Oct 10, 2012)

haha ok will take some more pics for you



he is wet atm as we are finally getting some rain



but you should see him prancing! LOL he sure knows how to use that neck and legs of his LOL sooo cute!


----------



## cassie (Oct 17, 2012)

some new pics of Hudson for you all


----------



## countrymini (Oct 17, 2012)

Such a little darling. What colour is his mother again?


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 17, 2012)

Bless him - apart from being gorgeously cute, he's such a happy chappy too from the look of it!


----------



## chandab (Oct 17, 2012)

Very cute. Love the pics.


----------



## Wings (Oct 17, 2012)

He's adorable


----------



## cassie (Oct 17, 2012)

countrymini said:


> Such a little darling. What colour is his mother again?


his mum is a varnish appaloosa



Dad is a smokey silver black.

Thanks everyone, the little brat he sure is fun


----------



## cassie (Oct 29, 2012)

ok I need help!!!!!

I'm trying to halter train Hudson (mongrel brat) lol I wouldn't be stressing that much about it but he is going home probably this weekend or next...

he won't have a bar of it! I get the nose slip over his nose but he hates me touching his ears... (I heard this is a common foal thing, really realising how much Finn was the perfect first foal! lol)

he bites me like crazy and its hard when your trying to praise him with the halter when you need to punish him for using his teeth! any ideas? I don't want to use force as I would prefer him to learn to accept the halter... but its a struggle!

any tips?

Suzie Finn and Penny are all getting microchipped today poor babies... Suzie needs it to go to Sydney Royal and I thought its probably a good idea to get Penny and Finn done at the same time





hope you are all well.


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 30, 2012)

Do you actually have to teach Hudson to wear a headcollar Cassie? If not, I would leave him to his owners when he goes home!

Hope the microchipping went smoothly for the kids, bless them.

Oh and by the way - so sorry I missed wishing you Happy Birthday - things a bit manic round here at the moment and I dont even know which day of the week it is most of the time. LOL!!

So BELATED HAPPY BIRTHDAY MY FRIEND - hope you had a great Day!



:ThumbUp


----------



## Wings (Oct 30, 2012)

Agree with Anna, I haven't started a single one of mine yet... they just follow their mums everywhere





Happy late B'day!


----------



## cassie (Oct 31, 2012)

thanks girls  thats ok its been kinda crazy here too....

the owner implied that she wanted him halter trained... I hate to stress him though so I've stopped, he is obviously not ready... and I want it to be a good experience for him so I've decided his owner can train him, and I can just have fun with him





microchipping went great!! they were soo good





and Suzie is entered for Sydney Royal WOOHOO!!! hopefully heading to a show with her on Sunday... and if Rebekah isn't taking any of her horses we might take either Penny or Finn, wouldn't take both as Smartie would have a major major fit! lol.

If we go I'll definitley take my camera and let you know how we go





Have a great day everyone


----------



## countrymini (Oct 31, 2012)

yes, don't forget your camera this time lol. Don't forget some more shots of the Hudson before he leaves!


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 31, 2012)

CAMERA CAMERA CAMERA CAMERA!! Just so you remember this time!

Oh and GOOD LUCK - come on Suzie, we are all rooting for you!


----------



## Wings (Oct 31, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> *CAMERA CAMERA CAMERA CAMERA*!! Just so you remember this time!
> 
> Oh and GOOD LUCK - come on Suzie, we are all rooting for you!


Just my bit of help


----------



## cassie (Oct 31, 2012)

hahaha ok I get the hint! if we go, the camera will be the first thing I pack





not sure if Hudson is going home this weekend now or not... but I will get some new pics of him shortly for you all too


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 1, 2012)

LOL!! Perhaps we should repeat the CAMERA message on Friday evening, just so Cassie sees it before the weekend - or maybe Friday AND Saturday????


----------



## Wings (Nov 1, 2012)

I could stick it on her FB wall this arvo


----------



## countrymini (Nov 1, 2012)

Cassie, just thought of something that you could add to your 'taking to show' list. I was thinking maybe a CAMERA would come in handy


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 3, 2012)

_CAMERA................CAMERA................CAMERA.................CAMERA................CAMERA_

_CAMERA.................CAMERA................CAMERA.................CAMERA................CAMERA_

_*CAMERA.................CAMERA................CAMERA................CAMERA................CAMERA*_

Dont forget the *CAMERA* Cassie!!!!


----------



## cassie (Nov 4, 2012)

hi everyone well we went to the show and guess what we DIDN"T forget!! LOL CAMERA! 

we got some pretty awesome pics and I will upload them tonight after work for you all





Suzie came second in her class and got reserve champion mare



what a good girl! 3rd show and I was so happy! she was a little bit naughty and I'm still learning with leading as well, but everyone kept commenting on how gorgeous she was and how I should take her out more often and that they think she will do really well for me





her new browband is ready so we are hoping to have it for the next show which is next saturday! she only needs one more performance to get to Sydney Royal so really hoping that she goes well on Saturday.

Thanks everyone





Hudson didn't go home last weekend (I'm kinda glad about) lol I don't know if I can let him go LOL our neighbour came in and said that yesterday so many people pulled over and were looking at Hudson LOL he just loves to show off lol funny little kid.

Finn and Suzie have been going in the stables at night (they are both on diets lol) and I let Hudson and Classic in the stable paddock to keep them company at night and Hudson is sooo funny! he races up to the stable gate talking to Finn then races around the stable comes back and tells Finn all of his adventures then he races off again and comes back and tells FInn etc etc lol such a funny character.


----------



## countrymini (Nov 4, 2012)

Good job Suzie!


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 5, 2012)

Oh brilliant Cassie!! Well done to you and Suzie!!



:ThumbUp



:ThumbUp

Cant wait to see the PICTURES!

Bet you will find that with all the showing excitement and the travelling, Suzie will naturally become fitter and fitter as the season progresses - they all do!


----------



## Wings (Nov 5, 2012)

cassie said:


> but everyone kept commenting on how gorgeous she was and how I should take her out more often and that they think she will do really well for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always told you she was an awesome little pony! Now when she does so awesome at the Royal I'll be able to say "I knew her when she was fat, fluffy and in foal."



Huge congrats and the pics on fb look awesome!!


----------



## cassie (Nov 5, 2012)

Wings said:


> I always told you she was an awesome little pony! Now when she does so awesome at the Royal I'll be able to say "I knew her when she was fat, fluffy and in foal."
> 
> 
> 
> Huge congrats and the pics on fb look awesome!!


hahahaha you will indeed!! lol don't know if we will do so awesome at the royal lol have to get that last performance first but here's hoping





Thank you Bree, your girls support and caring has meant so much to me, and I can't thank you all enough.

Some piccies your you wonderful ladies <3


----------



## Wings (Nov 5, 2012)

I can spy on what the pony people are doing to prep at my next show if you like and try and steal some trade secrets



A few friends have friends who are largely in the mini pony showing scene so I might see if any will tell me what sort of work schedules they have their shorties on as well. Might be interesting to compare some if to the horses!


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 5, 2012)

Oh Cassie she looks fantastic - she has such a pretty face too! You look pretty special yourself too, very smart.

I will be expecting great things from you both again next weekend!!


----------



## cassie (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks Ladies





going out to work her now... gotta get that tummy down just a bit.

Bree any advice would be fantastic! we were talking to some people there and they were lovely giving really good advice but we are such newbies to this so used to the hack ring LOL. going to try mouthing her and have her wearing a rubber bit, so I have a little more control and her bridle sits better. have to get the few last white hairs off her tummy...

do you girls think her mane is too long or is it ok? we were thinking maybe we should shorten it just a tiny bit... as the mini ponies seem to have just a tiny bit shorter in general...

oh I haven't bought them yet but here is the link to the pics of Suzie from the feature show, she is on page 4 and page 12





http://traceybavintonphotography.com.au/galleries/amps-feature-day-2


----------



## Wings (Nov 5, 2012)

She is such a doll!

I'd say keep the mane but we ALL know how I feel about manes


----------



## Jade10 (Nov 5, 2012)

Congratulations!!!!! She looks so pretty, I vote keep the mane too, but i do love long manes


----------



## cassie (Nov 5, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I would CERTAINLY keep the mane!! I just ADORE long manes, and they take a lot of work to look gorgeous! So, I would leave it and flaunt it!!! It's just beautiful! _(Other's probably can't get the beautiful length hers has -- so just show it off!!!!!)_


thanks everyone



and its exactly what I think



I love her mane so much



any other tips for showing her that you guys can think of?

thanks


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 6, 2012)

Keep the mane gets my vote too Cassie - it's beautiful!


----------



## cassie (Nov 10, 2012)

Suzie is now qualified for the Royal Easter show WOOHOO!!!!!

went to another show yesterday and she was awesome! got first in her class and CHAMPION miniature pony!!! 

so excited! have to fill in the form today and send it off...

so proud of my pretty girl. she was such a good girl and looked so pretty in her new browband that arrived the day before the show





will upload the pic when I get it from my friend....


----------



## Wings (Nov 10, 2012)

WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!




:ThumbUp



:ThumbUp



:ThumbUp



:ThumbUp


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 11, 2012)

BRILLIANT!! CONGRATULATIONS!! WELL DONE THE SUZ!!




:FirstPrize



:FirstPrize



:FirstPrize


----------

